# New member



## Hambone38 (Jan 21, 2012)

I love this site, lots of info. I need to build my post count so I cam pm with questions.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 21, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Hambone38* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 21, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## charley (Jan 21, 2012)

Welcome......................


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 21, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## yerg (Jan 21, 2012)

welcome


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 21, 2012)

Welcome to ironmag


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 21, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## shortnwide (Jan 21, 2012)

Welcome to IM, post up and enjoy.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 21, 2012)

Welcome to the board


----------



## JJ-INSANE1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Welcome .


----------



## brazey (Jan 21, 2012)

Welcome to IronMag


----------



## ray3801 (Jan 21, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Dath (Jan 22, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 22, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Hambone38 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks guys, this forum rocks!!


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Hayseed (Jan 24, 2012)

Build em' up homie! Welcome!


----------



## sgk55135 (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome


----------

